# Sam from Trick r Treat



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey all. I've been searching for some information, and need some help. I've been gathering the supplies to create Sam from Trick r Treat.  I've acquired the Sam mask, burlap sacks/material, an orange child's onesie, etc. The part I'm struggling with is the approximate height that I should build him at. Obviously he's a child, but I can't seem to find any information on the approximate height. I don't need to be absolutely exact, but I'm looking to get it correct within an inch or two. Anyone happen to know? My best guess without any good information is about 44"???


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's some info on the movie & the actors that played Sam.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/74714/10-fun-facts-trick-r-treat/



> It’s common knowledge that it was 7-year-old Quinn Lord under the Sam costume, but did you know that Lord also has a cameo earlier in the film, before Sam even pops up? During the scene where Laurie and the gang are getting ready in the Halloween shop, there’s a little boy dressed as a monkey who is briefly seen peeping in on them as they’re changing into their costumes. That’s Quinn Lord, whom Dougherty was so impressed with that he wanted to feature him in the film outside of the costume!





> ...a four-and-a-half-foot, 90-pound adult gymnast by the name of Suzi Stingl (above) was put into the costume for the more dangerous stunts




A pic of the director & kid playing Sam dressed in costume for reference:


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, RCIAG! Wow, 54" tall stunt double. The character while standing next to the bed doesn't seem that tall, but that's a great reference. Does this picture look like a 54" tall Sam? Maybe! If that's the case though, I'm way off. lol


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I finally just found a website that states that Sam was 4' 2", without costume. I guess I'll shoot for between 4' 2" and 4' 6", the height of the stunt double. Hope that helps anyone else looking to make Sam!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm 5' 2" & Sam does NOT look taller than I am. 

I'd make him toddler sized which I guess is 4' or less. I kind of assumed he was toddler sized but I haven't watched the movie in a while. And either the director is short or whoever is in the costume is tall because if that person stood up they'd be almost as tall as the director.

Others here have built Sam so maybe search around for those threads & see what they did.


----------

